# Brake upgrade questions MK5 Jetta



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

I am looking to go for more power on my Jetta (09). Not too much, something close to 220. I want to upgrade my brakes but don't know too much about them. I was thinking something OEM and would prefferebly bolt up without much modification. I thought about doing GLI brakes but don't think they'd be enough. Any suggestions? I would also not like to spend a ridiculous amount of money. :beer:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Why do you think GLI brakes wouldn't be enough? 

Better pads make more of a difference than simply throwing on massive rotors. 

I'm not sure what the MKV GLIs came with, but the MKIV GLIs came with 12.3 inch front rotors & 10 inch rear rotors from the Audi TTs. This is plenty of stopping power for 220 hp.


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

OddJobb said:


> Why do you think GLI brakes wouldn't be enough?
> 
> Better pads make more of a difference than simply throwing on massive rotors.
> 
> I'm not sure what the MKV GLIs came with, but the MKIV GLIs came with 12.3 inch front rotors & 10 inch rear rotors from the Audi TTs. This is plenty of stopping power for 220 hp.


 Like I said, I know very little about brakes hahahaha!


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

GroundScrapurr said:


> Like I said, I know very little about brakes hahahaha!


 Forget rotors/calipers. Get more aggressive performance pads and you'll thank me later.


----------



## QfactorB5.5 (Nov 30, 2005)

1) Properly selected pads for your driving requirements
2) SS lines
3) good quality fluid

these 3 will greatly improve feel and feedback for little invested.

Q


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

IJM said:


> Forget rotors/calipers. Get more aggressive performance pads and you'll thank me later.





QfactorB5.5 said:


> 1) Properly selected pads for your driving requirements
> 2) SS lines
> 3) good quality fluid
> 
> ...



This is probably what I'll end up doing. My car has started to need attention elsewhere so this is also the best financially as well


----------

